# New "Big" Trees discovered



## Woodturner2 (Jun 14, 2006)

I ran across this article on another forum today, and I thought the story and video would be good to share. I think it's cool when things like this are found, and I get as excited as anyone about "Big" trees. Below is the link to the story and accompanying video.

http://www.timesdispatch.com/servlet/Satellite?c=MGArticle&cid=1149188407100&pagename=RTD/MGArticle/RTD_BasicArticle&path=!news&s=1045855934842


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 14, 2006)

VERY cool!


----------



## Adkpk (Jun 14, 2006)

It won't last long now that the Arborsite knows about it. Just kidding! It's like the lost world. How did that happen? Nice trees in the video! Thanks


----------



## treeseer (Jun 15, 2006)

Right off Hwy 58, the road I take to va bch. Next time, I might bring my canoe, and my big shot, and get up those things.

The only thing that bothers me is this; "No one knows the age of the Cypress Bridge trees. Scientist can check by drilling out small cylinders of wood and counting rings. That will be done here eventually.'

Why wound the tree just to satisfy idle curiosity?

VA has dedicated arborphiles. see treesvirginia.org


----------



## Hack (Jul 9, 2006)

Now that's way cool!


----------



## gladhatter (Jul 11, 2006)

Facinating for sure I hope to visit them. 

Charlie


----------



## becky beaver (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW, What a place to visit sometime.

BB


----------



## Bucky Beaver (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow!,
I want to visit them also. Thanks,

Bucky


----------



## cedarbarn (Jul 11, 2006)

Great story. I hope IP sells it.


----------



## Stihlhear (Jul 12, 2006)

I woder what the development requirements are in this part of Va. Will they be afforded protection?

Amazing how little we know about our planet and surroundings!!!

Great Post.


----------



## texasnative (Jul 12, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Right off Hwy 58, the road I take to va bch. Next time, I might bring my canoe, and my big shot, and get up those things.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me is this; "No one knows the age of the Cypress Bridge trees. Scientist can check by drilling out small cylinders of wood and counting rings. That will be done here eventually.'
> 
> ...


Most of those trees are likely to be hollow, thereby rendering the core sample useless. That is definitely an interesting story.


----------

